# 09 onix frame set



## jongiaksa (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi.

09 Onix look so nice. 

I wish to know total weight of 09 onix frame set.

I'll assemble onix frame set and sram red.

Have a nice day.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

You can go on the Orbea Website and do a moc build and it will tell you the weight as you mix and match parts for your bike.


----------



## jongiaksa (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I can't find weight of 09 onix frame set(frame+fork) on Orbea Website.
Please show me its URL.


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*Weight*

I was advised by Orbea that the Onix frame weighs approximately 1250 grams in size 54 cm and the fork weighs approximately 530 grams.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's the URL: http://orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a100&layout=viewproduct&taxid=516

If you look on the right hand side there is a drop down menu with weight and specs. I'm hearing all good things about the SRAM Red components.


----------

